# first morels



## Oldgrandman

clintonking said:


> Don't say that oldgrandpappy, I would take morels in January if i could and I am not talking about dried grocery store morels... I have the itch so bad i went and checked some of my city spots, I know its terrible wishful thinking.... But certainly cannot wait should find something by the end of this upcoming week or is that just more wishful thinking...


Ok..... maybe just a few 
I got the fever too. Every year about this time I get all worried about the weather and how the season will pan out 
Wonder if I can get a perscription for this :help:
I will be grilling some steak and having some of those dried out mushrooms from my stash today. That might help, for about a day :lol:

Is the overuse of emoticons is a sign of cracking up


----------



## fasthunter

Oldgrandman said:


> Ok..... maybe just a few
> I got the fever too. Every year about this time I get all worried about the weather and how the season will pan out
> Wonder if I can get a perscription for this :help:
> I will be grilling some steak and having some of those dried out mushrooms from my stash today. That might help, for about a day :lol:
> 
> Is the overuse of emoticons is a sign of cracking up


 You definitely aren't the only on OGM. I worry about how the season will pan out too.....lol!


----------



## StumpJumper

A warm spell just long enough to get them starting then weeks of freezing weather would be a bad thing and could potentially happen this year. I hope not.

Things are looking pretty good down here in SW MI, I have seen daffodils blooming, just waiting for the forsythias to bloom and I'll be looking.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

StumpJumper said:


> A warm spell just long enough to get them starting then weeks of freezing weather would be a bad thing and could potentially happen this year. I hope not.
> 
> Things are looking pretty good down here in SW MI, I have seen daffodils blooming, just waiting for the forsythias to bloom and I'll be looking.


I am worried about the same thing. This week looks awesome and I am sure some people will start to find the very early ones, but if it gets cold again it will mess the season right up.


----------



## Oldgrandman

So, who's gonna start up the support group for us..... 

I mean there is a tomato shortage going on right now from the weather earlier this year. Some restaurants have stopped serving them for a while. Prices are sure to be higher. I'd hate to see other crops (especially the morel crop!) effceted by some bizarre weather such as this in our state already in a pinch. I mean I like nice weather too, but in it's right time. 
And dry, man is it drying out fast. My wife is watering the lawn right now, in March for crying out loud!!!!!


----------



## Ruckbeat

Checked my early spot yesterday. I kept telling myself, it's too cold, it's too dry, and it's too damn early, but I went anyway. Found nothing, but I scared the hell out of two teens walking through the woods to go fishing. How they could miss a 300 pound man standing in the woods with a stick I don't know, but they did!:lol:


----------



## Sparky23

No morels in kazoo county but, a buddy found a beefsteak yesterday and i just found one as well while shed hunting/turkey scouting.


----------



## StumpJumper

Give em about 3 days...


----------



## Boardman Brookies

StumpJumper said:


> Give em about 3 days...


I am guessing one week till I find my first one. The temps looks good and if we get some rain we are gold.


----------



## itchn2fish

Sweet rain!!!!!!!!! Thankyou


----------



## deermedic

I found three small ones today in on of my early spots here in Alpena county. Now I am worried the cold snap will not be good.


----------



## crb

deermedic said:


> I found three small ones today in on of my early spots here in Alpena county. Now I am worried the cold snap will not be good.


last year I was finding them in the second week of April. Then we got snow and a couple nights of frost. The frost didnt seem to bother em

We need rain


----------



## rnc9502

found 8 small ones this morning,,,,,,,,game on

another week or so and it should be some good picking


----------



## bassdisaster

Yup in a few days this pile will actually be a pile, I got these out of my 1 good early spot, scattered but alot bigger then I thought they would be!
yehaa

BD


----------



## PunyTrout

Nice.

Nothing yet here in SE MI... We're supposed to get some rain this week, so maybe it will start.

Save some for the rest of us BD.


----------



## daoejo22

Found 5 itty bitty guys today, in Northern Oceana County, just a couple days away!


----------



## wartfroggy

Yup, it is about time, and now they are calling for possible SNOW tonight! :rant:
That Mother Nature can be a cruel woman!


----------



## bassdisaster

wartfroggy said:


> Yup, it is about time, and now they are calling for possible SNOW tonight! :rant:
> That Mother Nature can be a cruel woman!


Yehaa SNOW is coming ya buddy!
The absolute best Morel season I have ever had was a year we had snow after I had already been picking just like this year!
I found them in the melted patches laying down like the snow had pushed them down either that or they grew under the snow!
Dont dog ma nature, she will provide for those willing to be patient!

BD


----------



## rnc9502

23 more this morning,,,,most still small,,,picked a few decent ones

Getting better every day


----------



## itchn2fish

Nothing for me the day b4 yesterday. Now I gotta go take another peek at some other spots after seeing those pics.


----------

